# Another night of poo on the carpet



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Just as you think you're getting there - we have a large accident in the lounge again ! 

I wouldn't mind but he did a #2 about an hour ago. Then I took him out just now & he wee'd and then wandered for 10 minutes. He spent ages nibbling the grass and digging a bit but no signs of poo so I came back in. Then without warning he just squatted in the middle of the lounge & presented a large soft one 

He just doesn't seem to get it in the evenings and yet he is dry & clean all night from 9.30 till 6.45. During the day he is quite good & manages to wee & poo outside mostly although he still has accidents in the crate. But in the evening its as if he thinks its ok. 

I was hoping it would have got better by now - he's been home 3 weeks now. Am I expecting too much ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He will get it...I promise! 
He is still very very young. it will all make sence


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Dont worry Lisa, Dexter and you will get there.

Before I found this site I had days of despair, thinking Millie would never manage toilet training. I think it took her till 16 weeks, which is quite late. One day I thought I'd never crack it and googled for advice. I read an article which made me laugh and sane again. It went along the lines of - if your puppy is using your house as a toilet, take a rolled up newsaper .....(Oh crikey I thought, this is harsh advice) but it went on to say
.... and hit yourself with it for not paying attention enough!

I realised that I was being a bit hit and miss with paying attention.  It made me pull my socks up.

I'm not saying you need to pay attention more, at 11 weeks I was still very much on hit and miss, so if you're getting more success outside than in, I think you're going really well.

Out of interest, have you names the toileting outside to try and encourage it?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We were there a week ago. Every day - a walk around the garden for ages and then a big poo as soon as he got back in the house. It has now been 7 days since last poo indoors. We have changed from RC to barking heads - not sure if that helped - but it is such a relief!!!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We do watch like hawks but he just squatted this time rather than pacing & sniffing. 

We do have a word - I go outside saying toilet & each time he does it I say Good Boy Toilet & he gets a treat. Daft question but he is fab at pees; could he cope with a different word for pee & poo ?

I think I'm a bit worked up as we are leaving my mum & dad in charge of the kids & dog next week for a night - we had booked a night away for my birthday before we knew he was coming.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

susanb said:


> We have changed from RC to barking heads - not sure if that helped - but it is such a relief!!!


??? What's RC ?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. We have a different word "wee wee" & "poo poo". He does do wee on command - not yet poo on command - I think different words is a good idea.

RC is royal canin that he was on from breeder. We thought it was making poo very soft and it seemed like he did not get much warning himself when a poo was coming. We got like we would try anything! 

Actually we also changed from 4 to 3 meals a day - so that might have helped.

Or he may just have got the hang of it. Who knows??


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I only use toilet for both. I did read somewhere that you can name both separately and they should be able to know which is which. I also read, that its not a good idea to say nothing except Good Girl/Boy as that may make them think that that is the command for toileting 

By the time Millie was at 16 weeks and still doing the odd wee/poo in the house, a police dog trainer told me to hold her nose over the offending accident and give a firm No, then take her outside. (not to rub her nose in it as someone else told me to do !) I did this twice and problem solved.

But I think at 11 weeks you are doing really well. I guess you could try just saying No and take the poo outside and show the poo to Dexter to show him where you want it to be.

RC = Royal Canin food.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I wonder if I should try a different food - he's been quite loose for a while now so maybe he can't hold it in. I wouldn't say he had runs though as he doesn't poo too often. I did worry that a change in food may upset his tummy but maybe he needs it ? He has been on the same food that breeder fed him.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know enough to comment, really, but I can say that I read in several places that Royal Canin can cause some dogs to be a bit loose and so I thought I would change to something with fewer "artificial preservatives" etc in. He certainly poos less often now - used to be 7 or 8 times a day (mostly in the evening, and mostly on the carpet) but has now become predictable at one in the morning, one after lunch and one after tea. Possibly a coincidence, perhaps just his age.....I will never know. But I just knew I had to do something about poo on my carpet every evening!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Lisa 11 weeks is still very young and this was the stage we'd almost cracked it. The only thing that cracked it for me was to take all the rugs up as it was impossible to get the smell totally out. We then just had all hard floors and this did the trick - although I appreciate you can't remove your carpet!! 

As soon as he'd cracked it I introduced the separate words 'wee wee' and 'poo poo' and this now works really well, particularly if you want them to do a quick wee before going indoors somewhere like a training class.

Hang on in there - it sounds like you're so close to being there and with puppies, their progress is so much quicker than with boys! - I've got 3 too!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Lisa. We all expect so much from our normally very clever little poos. I'm afraid to say that although some pups just get it, Nacho wasn't one of them. It took from about 16 - 20 weeks to crack it so you may have some time to go yet. Just keep persevering. Nacho has been fully housetrained for about 4-5 months now and tbh I can't really remember the problems anymore (although ILMC tells me otherwise from past posts). What I am saying is it will get easier and you will look back and think what was I worried about! 

xx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Hang on in there - it sounds like you're so close to being there and with puppies, their progress is so much quicker than with boys! - I've got 3 too!!




Thank you everyone - I think what is making it worse is that his poos are slushy so cleaning up is hard going !!! Anyway - looking to change food so that might help !

(this is so like babies again - I remember I'd be obsessed with their poos too !!!)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys 9 mths and still has the odd accident (or sometimes im sure he does it on purpose),dont worry just remember the rule i followed every hr take them outside,use a command once theve been reward with a high treat reward(sausage or liver works wonders) and praise him.
Im sure i always rave on about it but since Buddys been on NI his poo is great its firm no smell and even a bit crumbly ,thank god as he decided to do a poo on my daughters carpet yesterday (my fault as he's not been out much because of his op) .My daughter went to bed without seeing it and saw it this morning when she got up and put the light on.(see no smell!)


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I found changing Hattie to a high meat content puppy food at least 65/70% and I changed to the pate style trays from the dry food. I know vets like dry food as supposed to be good for their teeth but Hattie was not keen. Anyway she has small firm poos and so far has only had one slightly soft one. If they have slightly dodgy tum the signs can be lost as the need to go can be instant so much more difficult to spot. If he was eating grass he may be trying to settle his stomach so hope his kaolin is now working! Toilet training is ongoing Hattie has been very good since around 4 months apart from two pee's when I missed her waiting by the door so down to me.

Don't know if it would work but cat litter may help when trying to clean up as it will soak up some of the moisture! We used it when I worked in care and a custody centre and found it very useful. What a lovely topic!


----------

